# Spread Some Love People!!!



## notthecops (Apr 13, 2005)

Does everybody know that you can build a 'reputation' for other people here?  If you click one of the icons under a users display picture in a thread, you can let people know what they think about you.

I'm just wondering, 'cause apparently no-one like me! lol, and after all the love I've already spread for all of you!!! lmao


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 14, 2005)

you were already in my buddylist m8, but i've written something in your reputation to 

greetz


----------



## Goldie (Apr 14, 2005)

LOL - I love ya man, but its a bit hard to show when you`re 1000 miles away - lol - I will go add to your rep - not that thats needed, bigS! Ha ha ha!


----------



## cincy boy (Apr 15, 2005)

what about mine even though im not on as much you guys can still spread the love ...................right


----------



## Goldie (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey, good to see ya back - you got it, dude!


----------



## cincy boy (Apr 15, 2005)

thanX goldie


----------



## Goldie (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## MarPassion (Apr 15, 2005)

Ok, great! I gave you all some love


----------



## Goldie (Apr 15, 2005)

LOL - great! And here`s some back atcha!


----------



## cincy boy (Apr 16, 2005)

yeah MARpassion should get the most


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 16, 2005)

No Cincy, you guys doing a great job here on the forum. I thank you all.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanks, MarP, for puttin` up with us.


----------



## notthecops (Apr 17, 2005)

Ya, we all know how hard it is to put up with Goldie!!! ROTFLMFAO 

Thanks for putting up with her!!!  LOL


----------



## Goldie (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## notthecops (Apr 17, 2005)

I've spread so much love around that I can't do anymore until we get some new members! lol   It keeps saying I need to "spread around more reputation before you can pass it too ***** again!" lmao


----------



## Goldie (Apr 17, 2005)

Lol


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 17, 2005)

You know that the more reputation you have the more power you have to give to people. A vote from someone with lots of reputation will give you more reputation then a vote from a newbie for example. 

Kinda cool. Administrators have also more reputation power.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 17, 2005)

Oh, I didn`t know that. Thanks for sharing that info, MarP.


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 17, 2005)

I wonder when the second green icon shows up?


----------



## Goldie (Apr 17, 2005)

I have no idea. Keep spreadin` that love around & find out.


----------



## notthecops (Apr 17, 2005)

I'm sure we'll find out soon enough.......
Make sure you guys start rating the threads too.  Let's take full advantage of all the features!!  I've never seen features like this one has before, it's pretty cool!!


----------



## Goldie (Apr 17, 2005)

Okay, NTC - will do. I am off to look at mine - are we rating or being hippies & stoners & giving karma? LOL


----------



## notthecops (Apr 17, 2005)

Ya....Karma dude..............and peace to all!!! Flower Power!!!!


----------



## Goldie (Apr 17, 2005)

Dude! Don`t gaffle all that shit, man - let me hit it a time or two - *^&$#!


----------



## Taniwha (Apr 17, 2005)

I sowed some seeds, so hopefully you can look forward to some new members


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 18, 2005)

Yes, flower Power, Hippies!! Great!!


----------



## Goldie (Apr 18, 2005)

Thank you, Taniwha. That creature you spoke of - does it look like Mick Jagger?


----------



## black stone (Mar 23, 2006)

have you seen purple#1 femenized plant. if so can you send pic. thank you


----------



## moth (Mar 23, 2006)

heres a pic heres the site
http://www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk/product_listing.php?keywords=purple


----------

